# Night Time Heating/Lighting



## TeguNovice (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm a little confused on night time heating and lighting for a tegu. I'll be using a 100 watt or 160 watt powersun for both heat and light. Can it be kept on 24/7 or will I need another bulb for use at night?


----------



## Jason (Jun 12, 2011)

as long as it's not below 70 in your house at night you shouldn't need any nightime heat. don't leave your powersun on all night, for sure. If you need nightime heat the best option is a che (ceramic heat emitter) they produce heat without light.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 12, 2011)

If you need to use a heat source for night time use a ceramic heat emitter. Lights that are consistently on can easily stress your tegu.


----------



## TeguNovice (Jun 12, 2011)

Cool. Thanks guys


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 13, 2011)

My temps get slightly below 70 and I don't worry about it they bury themselves under the mulch. In the winter I will use ceramic heater I can't sleep when the heat is at 70.


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 13, 2011)

My Tegu lives outside here in North Carolina in the summer... I just checked my high and low temperatures for the month and it got into the lower 60s several times with 61*F being the lowest temp for this month. My Tegu is happy as a peach, very active, eats great... 

I personally believe that Tegus are benefitted by both a varying range of temperatures as the season changes as well as from day to night. Cold Blooded animal's metabolism is directly dependant on temperature and they have spent many many (many many) years evolving in a region that offers this...


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay, couple questions, the lighting for the tegus, how should that be setup? I know you need the uvb light, so I was thinking of a powersun 160, and a 10powersun repti glo for the fluorescent bulb, but where should I place the fluorescent bulb? They say no more than 10 inches from him, so am I doing a raised basking spot I guess? Also are both lights to be on the same side or is the fluorescent suppose to run the length of the enclosure? I just want to make sure I'm not one of those, that by ignorance or misinformation hurts my hopefully soon to be hatched giant. Just picked up a boamaster 4ft enclosure, hoping it makes it the year, or long enough to build/buy a larger enclosure.


----------



## james.w (Jun 14, 2011)

When you say 10 repti-glo are you talking about the coil bulbs? If so, don't bother with it, they cause eye problems. If you have a PowerSun you won't need any other UVB. If you need more light just get a regular household light bulb.


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 14, 2011)

Okay, sounds good, I guess for the other side use a lower wattage for the hide area?


----------



## james.w (Jun 14, 2011)

What I would recommend is the 160W PowerSun (maybe just the 100W) on one side, and a http://www.walmart.com/ip/GE-Energy-Smart-13W-CFL-Soft-White-Light-Bulb-3-Pack/15040878 for the other side if needed for more ambient light.

Do you have pics of the enclosure?


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 15, 2011)

Both are boamasters, one is a 4ft the other is a 6ft. I am getting these til I can build him an enclosure. Would like to make my own for him.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 15, 2011)

You shouldn't need a ton of heat sources. In my 8x4 I have an 100w powersun and a 75w halogen both on the basking area and they keep the cage well heated. Usually if you can get the warm side/basking temps in check then the cool side temps will fall in line but you should always check your temps. In those size cages, IMO you don't need the extra uvb source but once you get to the 7-8' range as far as cage length goes a second uvb source might be a good idea on the cool side.


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 15, 2011)

So all you have are the lamps, no heat source inside the enclosure, just the lamps?


----------



## montana (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a hundred and sixty watt powersun ..

I also had a 150 watt ceramic heater but took it out as it was of no value...


----------



## Frankie.d (Jun 15, 2011)

HOW DO YOU GUYS FEEL ABOUT BELLY HEAT AND A HEAT LAMP COMBO?


----------



## montana (Jun 15, 2011)

Bad,,Bad,,Bad !!


----------

